
Empirical Study of the Anatomy of Modern SAT Solvers (2011) [pdf] - luu
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~fbacchus/csc2512/Lectures/2013Readings/Skallah_Empirical_Study_SAT_Solvers.pdf
======
ZephyrP
Donald Knuth recently released the latest chapter of 'The Art of Computer
Programming' and decided to tackle the topic of Satisfiability & SAT solvers (
@ [https://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-Fascicle-
Sat...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-Fascicle-
Satisfiability/dp/0134397606) ). Although he refers to algorithms in an vague
way (using words like "Algorithm A" or "Algorithm J") and makes a determined
effort to convey all information in the most mathematically precise way
possible, I'm of the view that it's the finest work of it's kind on this
topic. Having a section on something like 'random restarts' is great, but if
you are already deep enough to have an interest in a paper like this, you are
deep enough to learn about Luby sequences.

------
lpage
Kevin Leyton-Brown's research is a good read for SAT if you're interested in
the state-of-the-art, and more specifically emperical/meta algorithms:
[http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~kevinlb/publications.html](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~kevinlb/publications.html)

